# Just Pulled The Trigger On A S.A. 3" Microcompact .45ACP



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I have that curious exciting-mixed-with-a-little-guilt feeling after ordering a new SA Microcompact .45. It's the dual tone beauty shown on the website that completely stole my heart. Man, do I hate to even put it partially on plastic...however...I'm pumped. It'll be my personal carry gun after getting my CCW permit (my CCW class starts 9/25). It should fit neatly in the console of my truck and in the Galco Concealed Carry paddle holster I ordered(Havana/cordovan colored). The holster's kinda' cool...you can wear it on your hip (right hip for me) or easily convert it to cross draw which I'll use when wearing a jacket. Happy 30th wedding anniversary to me! I'll pick it up next weekend and let you know how it shoots. And, yes, pics will be forthcoming. Did I do guud?:smt026 :smt026 :smt026 

Tom


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yep..........you done guud :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice work...*

Hey Bam,
I think ya did good, but then I'm partial cuz that's what I carry too. I think you'll really like it & it is truly EASY to conceal. Congrats on the new CCW & congrats for the anniversary too...

~ ya done good x 2......


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bambam congrats all the way around. Your doing good there fellow hang in there.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

For a minute I thought you were referring to the XD SC .45. It's rumored to be out sometime in the next decade.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya I looked at one today at feel in love.	:smt008


----------

